# Runden in JSPs



## Guest (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,


```
<%@ page import="java.lang.Math" %>
```
binde die library ein.

dann will ich aufrunden

```
<%int nr = ceil(1.5);%>
```

das geht aber nicht, es bringt mir immer die Fehlermeldung: the method ceil(int) is undefined for this type!

woran kann das liegen?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Jockel (5. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht weil ceil ein Double zurückgibt?
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Math.html#ceil(double)


----------



## Tobias (nicht eingeloggt) (5. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht, weil es Math.ceil() heißen muss?


----------



## Gast (5. Mai 2006)

liegt leider nicht an dem


----------



## Gast (5. Mai 2006)

tobias du hast 100 punkte, das wars danke


----------

